# Best Sounds aproach with sibelius?



## Christian F. Perucchi (Jun 28, 2012)

HI guys, what are your Go to sounds withsibelius? kontakt? synth (wivi synful arturia brass)

FOr high end machines and also for low end (like netbooks or something)

Thanks!

Christian


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Jun 28, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## sbkp (Jun 28, 2012)

I've been using VSL SE (the original 4-part version). It's good enough for demoing to conductors (when composing) and composers (when arranging) in my experience. But you'll never win any awards for your mockup


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah I know, a teacher asked me , "how can i get sibelius sounding better" , so i want to know what light instruments are better for this? so he dont have to spend 4000 on libraries just for the notation software...
I sketch on paper and secuence on Logic pro , i only use sibelius with live musicians etc.


----------



## sbkp (Jun 28, 2012)

EWQLSO Gold has a sound set from http://www.soundsetproject.com/

Maybe that's a good budget way to do it.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Jun 28, 2012)

Great! i will ask if he has any library , if he wants to buy one i will encourage him to buy EWQLSO Gold and that soundset!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Jun 29, 2012)

Any other opinion?


----------



## Kleven1111 (Jun 29, 2012)

On a machine with little power, I would stick with the Sibelius Sounds that are included, particularly if it's a 32bit machine running Sib 7.
On a powerful system, I use EW Platinum for Brass (Gold would more than suffice) and VSL for strings and woods. Mostly I can get away with the built in sounds for percussion.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Jun 29, 2012)

HP 420 a think with 8 gb ramand win7 64 bit


----------



## Kleven1111 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'd go with VSL-SE (the old one) and EW Gold. There are sound sets for both of them. Vienna gives them to you and you can buy the EW set from Sibeliussoundset.


----------

